# Trans Siberia, anyone travelled Moscow - Vladivostok?



## v v (Jan 19, 2016)

Have a few questions about this journey as considering it for early 2017

Thanks


----------



## v v (Jan 25, 2016)

Found this website a few days ago, an American (travel) photographer who has a nice way with words too. It's one of many pieces he has written about the Trans Siberian Railway, he has travelled it twice (so far), some great photos too. Thought it may be interesting to others

http://www.thepolarroute.com/2013/05/how-to-travel-on-the-trans-siberian-railway/


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 25, 2016)

v v said:


> Found this website a few days ago, an American (travel) photographer who has a nice way with words too. It's one of many pieces he has written about the Trans Siberian Railway, he has travelled it twice (so far), some great photos too. Thought it may be interesting to others
> 
> http://www.thepolarroute.com/2013/05/how-to-travel-on-the-trans-siberian-railway/


Thanks for sharing vv! I'm sure there's someone on AU who has taken this train but people come and go here so perhaps they didn't see your first post?
I know at one time a couple of years back that we had this as a topic and several people said it was on their bucket list!

I've never been in Russia, but I was one of those who was envious of those that were able to travel in Mother Russia!


----------



## Barciur (Jan 29, 2016)

I never have but I will be travelling at least a portion of this distance this year - or, maybe all of it, who knows! All depends on circumstances


----------



## v v (Jan 30, 2016)

Sounds a bit mysterious, be interested to hear how you get on


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jan 31, 2016)

Don't forget Seat 61.

http://seat61.com/Trans-Siberian.htm#.Vq2YaF9HanM

I was planning a trip a few years, but a work related mishap end that plan. Right now with the current issues not even think about it. I will wait into a change of policy, and or government occurs before I spend time in Russia.


----------



## v v (Jan 31, 2016)

JT51, sometimes the media perception of what a country is like and the reality of being there are two different things...


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jan 31, 2016)

Your perception will change during your trip.

This Cold War warrior is going to stay clear of the region.


----------



## Barciur (Jan 31, 2016)

v v said:


> Sounds a bit mysterious, be interested to hear how you get on


I will be certain to post a trip report! Right now it all depends on the plans of friends that may come and their financial abilities. I will definitely be travelling across from Poland into Russia, whetehr it's via Belarus, or via Ukraine, or both and seeing at least some of their railroad - whether I go further east this year remains to be seen, as I said.

Something of note for Americans especially - the costs of the actual trip are not as prohibitive as it might seem with the ruble being in a terrible, terrible condition. But, something that must be remembered is the visa issue. Visa itself costs $193 and it is a relatively tedious process to go through, so keep that in mind. One also needs an official invitation to Russia, which is issued by federally recognized organizations such as hotels etc. Sometimes free of charge, sometimes you have to pay for them. Any better hotel will do one for free, but this can also be bought from various websites.

While I do not have ALL the answers especially since I haven't travelled yet, I have done my bit of research and if anybody needs help and has questions, definitely hit me up either here or on PM - I will be glad to answer or, if possible, research an answer for your question on this topic!


----------



## railiner (Feb 2, 2016)

Found this on the web that may be of interest.....http://www.intourist.com/about.aspx?id=9804958&currency=USD


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 2, 2016)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Don't forget Seat 61.
> 
> http://seat61.com/Trans-Siberian.htm#.Vq2YaF9HanM
> 
> I was planning a trip a few years, but a work related mishap end that plan. Right now with the current issues not even think about it. I will wait into a change of policy, and or government occurs before I spend time in Russia.



I echo the praise for Seat61. It's usually my only stop when planning an international rail journey. Information there always close enough to reality to set your expectations. He is also very responsive to emails you send him. I took a trip that he was looking for some information on, and upon sending it in he replied in a little over an hour, and put it on his site a couple days later. ^


----------



## v v (Feb 7, 2016)

OK, just back from a week on the road.

JT51, I think we are looking at different aspects of a view of a country. I mentioned the media specifically, but read a travel guide, travelogue or blog and often the 'real' side of a country appears. It's the job of the media to attract attention to their story to make it more watchable or readable, more gory, more expensive, more people killed all interspersed with rumour from 'a source', maybe exaggerating the facts is a simple way of putting it. If you read some European media stories of the USA not many of us would turn up in your country, but of course there is mostly a grain of truth but magnified.

Most people in most countries are more or less just like you or I, want a decent job, nice home, not too much aggravation and the chance to enjoy themselves from time to time, never been to any country where these type of fundamental wishes are any different for the man in the street.

You are right of course that by actually going somewhere it has to change your perception, no book can predict how we will react to situations that are alien to our normal life, but if you are open to other cultures and ideas and prepared to immerse yourself a little in whatever is 'local' then in my personal experience I've had a great time.


----------



## v v (Feb 7, 2016)

Completely agree about seat61, amazing feat to keep that all going and such a range of countries too.

railiner, couldn't' get that link to work but neither does the intourist.com work either at the moment so maybe they are currently having a major problem?

Thanks to all, it's still a year away so this is just the start. The Trans Sib is part of a longer journey but the rail section info I'll post here if there's any interest, Barciur I'll be in touch.


----------

